# Re: Gourami compatibility and more



## ProjectSiK (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Gourami compatibility and more*

Hey, I'm new and this is my first post.

I recently started up a freshwater tank, 29G to be exact. I purchased the tank and all the necessary equipment (Filter, heater, stand, decor, etc..) about a month and a half ago. I bought one black lyre tail molly and a dalmatian molly for cycling purposes. Surprisingly enough, they lived, not complaining

Now, the waters been tested and everything is fine so that's not my concern. I currently have three serpae tetra (Considering getting more, possibly 2-3 more, because I think they're a great addition and I love school fish), the two aforementioned mollies, a bristlenose pleco and an opaline gourami whom I loved up until last night when he picked my gold gourami to death last night (Which is my assumption, I've always seen him picking on the gold one and the gold one was perfectly fine up until I purchased the Opaline, he was one of my first fishes after the mollies).

Now, I did some research and I've read that you can't mix most species of Gourami's. This is bothersome because they are some of my favorite fish. Now, I don't think I'm going to keep the Opaline, I'm just going to bring him back to Petco (I don't have the heart to feed a live fish to my turtle, although I would love to because I'm really not a fan of this Opaline lol). My main question has to do with what Gourami should I consider? As of now, I really want another gold gourami. My original one got along great with all the other fish, he kept to himself and just hung out in the centerpiece I have in my tank. I was also considering two dwarf gourami. Would this be a good? Or would I still have to be concerned about 'bullying' among the species? I'm aware that just because my Gold Gourami was friendly doesn't mean others will be. If not, what would be some recommendations you all have? I know size of these fish is an issue especially when I have a 29G. 

Also, while I'm on the topic of what I should get for my tank, I'm also interested in 2 African Dwarf Frogs, I had one previously but he died either due to the tank not being fully cycled or that he was the only frog in there. I hear they need to have at least one other frog in the tank with them. Anyway, thanks for bearing with me, I know this is long but any help/tips I get will be appreciated:-D


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

As you now know, multiple gouramis in a small tank is not a good idea. I would certainly try another.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

One thing we have here is a section called Tropical Fish Profiles, accessible from the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page. Also, when the fish name is exactly the same in posts as in the profile, scientific and/or common name, it will be shaded, and you can click on the shaded name to see that fish's profile. For example, Dwarf Gourami (common name) or Trichogaster lalius (scientific).

In the profiles there is information about minimum tank size (for just that species mind, having other fish will mean perhaps larger tanks), recommended number of fish of that species (shoaling fish need a group, etc), suitable companions or those to avoid, behaviours, and so forth. If you check the profiles you will find all of the commonly-available gourami species included, and your questions will be fully answered there. I won't repeat all that.

If you check the profile of the Serpae Tetra, you will note some issues. This is a fish notorious for being aggressive, fin nipping and worse, depending upon the fish. And fish like slow sedate gourami and too much of a temptation. If you really want any gourami, get rid of the Serpae. I can guarantee trouble. There are similar-looking characins (tetra) that will work, some are mentioned in the profiles.

Your observation of a gourami that was OK and another that was not is important. While all fish of a certain species have inherent behaviours, sometimes certain fish do not show them, or not as much. As with all animals and humans too, each fish can be a bit different. But the trait is still there, and may surface later, so following the recommendations on fish numbers, compatibility, etc. is well worth it.

Byron.


----------

